

Ask HN: How do I stop focusing on competition, and focus on my own improvement? - jj-abram

Recently, I was accepted into attending a hackathon. I have never been to any hackathon before, and I feel a little anxious. I feel that it&#x27;s all about competition, and instead of me learning and programming new things, I will rather be undermined by others who are smarter than me. I feel that people will criticize my ideas because they see me as a rookie in programming. How can I forget about the competition aspect, and focus on improving my own programming skills?
======
nostrademons
Go home after the hackathon, forget about everyone else who was there, and ask
yourself, "Okay, what have I learned?" Then do this at a few hackathons.

The goal is to cultivate a mindset where you're comfortable engaging with the
outside world and taking feedback from it, but that feedback does not define
you.

